# Opinions/Experiences with Ride Bindings?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Gryfon, Check out my thread on my new Ride rx's they are the next step down from the spi's, I personally didnt go with the spi's just because the difference was so minimal for the extra 30 or so bucks. My firstride with them was awesome hope yours is as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

My wife has the VXn, which is the same as Men's EX. I know these are on the lower end of Ride's model line, but they are great bindings. You won't be disappointed with quality no matter which one you go with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

The more expensive Ride bindings i have had fallen appart in one season or less, however the cheaper models of bindings have lasted 2-3 years for me. This year i was going to give them one more chance and purchased Ride Delta's and the first day the front toe strap fell off and now my Ratchets are coming appart. It could just be me thats having a bad time with them because it seems like everyone else likes the bindings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

i have some ex's and i like em a lot. i've been using em all season and they don't have any signs of wear. the convertable toe strap i guess is nice to have, just to have the option, it's comfortable whichever way you wear it. ninja nate, i think you have just had bad luck:dunno: i've heard a lot of people recommend ride bindings, and i would too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I started with some Ride step-ins and a boot made for that particular binding. After ten years the liner of the boot gave out and the bindings are still going strong. If I could have gotten Ride to make me a new liner for the boot I'd still be riding them. Since I couldn't get that done, I had to switch to the EX strap ins. I've only have about 14 days riding in them but love them. I almost got the SPi's but figured they might be over my skill level. Reading a previous post in this thread, I was shocked to hear about Ride bindings falling apart. I've only ever read good reviews with the minor annoyance concerning the ratchets being hard on a rider's gloves. I personally haven't had that problem with the ratchets. I have the Yukon with EX bindings and the Anthem boots and usually ride three to seven hours when I go. No binding or boot related pain or fatigue even when doing four straight days in a row.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a pair of 05/06 SPi's that have well over 300 days on them. The tool less adjuster on the ankle strap broke about a month ago because I snapped it down backwards like a dumbass and Ride sent me 2 new ones for free. I also have a pair of 08 SPi's that have been great so far. The ratchets are a little beefier than the older ones and the ankle strap is a little stiffer. I looked at the Delta Movements when I picked up my new SPis and I think I'd get a step above them in the movement collection if I was getting any of them. The newer ratchets on the lower end Ride bindings seem a little chincy, but that could have been because they were display models and had been clicked a buzzillion million times. Anyway, I love Ride bindings and I love their customer support even more. My old SPis still work fine to this day, I only got new ones because when I broke the adjuster I had a trip 3 days later and couldn't wait for the parts to come, they came after 4 days, the day after I left. Free of charge and well out of warranty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Just noticed the Ride EX's are down to $79 and SPi's are $109 on REI.com and my Yukon went down to $269. Called them and they credited the difference to my REI visa. Gotta love a company that has customer service like that. Looks like you can get a sweet deal on Ride stuff there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

i have ride delta's and theyve been good to me all season, no problems at all, really easy to strap into and comfortable


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

₪Ninja Nate₪;41079 said:


> The more expensive Ride bindings i have had fallen appart in one season or less, however the cheaper models of bindings have lasted 2-3 years for me. This year i was going to give them one more chance and purchased Ride Delta's and the first day the front toe strap fell off and now my Ratchets are coming appart. It could just be me thats having a bad time with them because it seems like everyone else likes the bindings.


my goddamn ratchets fall apart too! its pissing me off. Especially since i was recomended those exact bindings by the store owner im takin the damn things back.


----------

